# 5D Mark III NOT Getting Recalled?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 19, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=9584"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=9584" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=9584"></a></div>
<strong>From Canon Singapore


</strong>Perhaps some good news, though I would still not treat this as 100% until we see the official response to the “light leak issue”.</p>
<p><strong>From Ong Khiaw Seng from Canon Singapore</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>With reference to your question on whether Canon Singapore will recall the EOS 5D MK III due to the light leak issue, we wish to inform you that we will not. However we will contact you later this month to rectify this issue. Please leave us your contact number for our Service team to contact you.</p></blockquote>
<p>Here’s hoping the above remains true.</p>
<p><strong>Source: [<a href="http://www.clubsnap.com/forums/canon/1065403-official-canon-eos-5d-mark-iii-user-thread-part-2-a-51.html" target="_blank">CS</a>]</strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r </strong></p>
```


----------



## SteveStaffan (Apr 19, 2012)

I just received my 5DMKIII body yesterday from Adorama, so I'm not sure why other retailers would have pulled them. I ordered it before Adorama closed for the Passover.


----------



## swrightgfx (Apr 19, 2012)

Excellent. I'll ring Canon Australia tomorrow and probe; see if I can get any comment.


----------



## tasteofjace (Apr 19, 2012)

While at NAB, I asked one of the Canon representatives at their booth about the issue. The response was that Canon would not be recalling the MKIII because they don't see it as an issue at all, especially because in order to see the problem you need to have the lens cap on. 

So, that was her response. Not exactly an authority on the subject by any means, but it seems to be how Canon is approaching the situation. 

For the record, I have been loving my MKIII since I got it last month, and have had zero problem with light leakage up to this point.


----------



## ramon123 (Apr 19, 2012)

it's hard to say now whether they'll get recalled as the question is how can Canon not recall the first batch but fix it on the new one's coming out of the factories, then the people who bought first will be highly dissatisfied. 

it's a tough one, keeping in mind that the camera still has a 3 - 3.5 year life span left so it would be advisable to fix this issue as opposed to leaving it hanging.


----------



## prestonpalmer (Apr 19, 2012)

I knew there would be no recall... Maybe the solution is to take photos with the lens cap off?


----------



## gravy (Apr 19, 2012)

I will be very disappointed if there is nothing done for us early adopters of the 5D markIII, especially after the advisory and the apparent [if true] change to the camera design/manufacture that is currently holding up stock. if the cameras that are sold hereafter are different, and presumably improved, then I'll end up having paid the premium price for a camera that is not up to the level of quality of the final units. that does not seem right. My camera exhibits the behavior described and that does not worry me so much but I still don't know exactly how much effect will be seen when shooting with direct sunlight on the top LCD. I will appreciate it if canon address this in a logical way and does not say to early (and loyal) users "too bad for you". what the proper action is I don't know. I just know that the proper action is NOT "do nothing"


----------



## Z (Apr 19, 2012)

To recall a product is to request the customer to return it. Just because they aren't recalling, doesn't mean they won't alter early batch cameras free of charge. Just a thought.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Apr 19, 2012)

Once more for all the worry-warts: this is most emphatically the correct response from Canon, because the "problem" isn't.

To confirm for yourself, find a 5DIII and a dark room and perform this simple experiment for yourself: Put the camera in manual mode at EV 1, the specified minimum light level at which the meter is effective. That would be one second at f/1.4 at ISO 100. Find some place to aim the camera that the meter bug is centered. Turn the top LCD backlight on and off, and the meter won't budge.

You can try it at EV 0, too, and it still won't move -- but keep in mind that you're now operating the meter outside of its specification, so you don't really know if the reading is right in the first place.

At EV -1, it might move a third of a stop, and it probably will at EV -2. At EV -4, it'll probably move 2/3 stop, but, again, at all these settings below EV 1, you don't know for sure what the proper reading really is. Indeed, it could well be that the reading _with_ the light on is the correct one, or neither. That's what it means to be using the meter outside of its specified parameters.

Oh -- and even EV 1 is dark enough that either you're doing slow-shutter tripod (distant skyline at night) and you're not relying on the meter anyway, or you're shooting at insane ISOs and you're not expecting top-quality results anyway.

Cheers,

b&


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Apr 19, 2012)

So does that mean they are releasing the shipments again? Because in the US all the supply seemed to stop a few days ago.


----------



## Bosman (Apr 19, 2012)

To tell you the truth, my images have never looked better with the cap on, so no complaints here!


----------



## infared (Apr 19, 2012)

Guess I will keep shooting with my excellent 5DmarkII..and wait until the fix is in....as Canon will not be sending out any more bodies with that light-leak issue...no doubt.
Actually I am really way more antzie to get the new 24-70mm as I sold my 24-105mm anticipating the new II lens in April..so here I wait with my pantz down....


----------



## gravy (Apr 19, 2012)

I tried your experiment but I have the kit so I adjusted the shutter speed to 3.2 seconds [correct me if I am wrong on shutter speed] the meter was centered. turned on the backlight, meter was still centered. got my meter out and took an EV reading, it read 1.4-1.6. so I guess you are correct. shined a small LED flashlight on the LCD [in fact with backlight on] meter was still centered. am I feeling better now? a little bit. I just want to know what sunlight on top LCD does. that test will be a little more complicated as it is hard to find 1 EV in direct sunlight [on LCD]. if you can tell me that situation has no effect then fine, I'm OK.


----------



## prestonpalmer (Apr 20, 2012)

Bosman said:


> To tell you the truth, my images have never looked better with the cap on, so no complaints here!



My "Lens-Cap-On" photos looks fantastic as well. Dunno what all the fuss is about...


----------



## Wideopen (Apr 20, 2012)

prestonpalmer said:


> Bosman said:
> 
> 
> > To tell you the truth, my images have never looked better with the cap on, so no complaints here!
> ...



+1 i hope the possible recall isnt slowing down my 2nd order for 5d mark iii.


----------



## Bosman (Apr 20, 2012)

Wideopen said:


> prestonpalmer said:
> 
> 
> > Bosman said:
> ...


I want two


----------



## V8Beast (Apr 20, 2012)

prestonpalmer said:


> I knew there would be no recall... Maybe the solution is to take photos with the lens cap off?



Why must you try to impose your personal preferences upon everyone else? I'll take the lens cap off every now and then when I'm feeling adventurous, but most of the time I prefer the look of my images with the lens cap in place. It lends images with a nice heavy feel, and desaturated tones. All my Flickr buddies love them, too, and encourage me to watermark them before posting them online. It's just a matter of personal preference and style. No need to be rude about it.


----------



## fugu82 (Apr 20, 2012)

Extreme Film Noir.....


----------



## Chris Geiger (Apr 20, 2012)

If they are holding up delivery of the bodies, they may still plan a firmware change. There have been some very interesting noises coming from the IS on some models of lenses. I also think it is possible to removing rounding errors in the metering system software so that the meter no longer changes as a result of light coming from the display. They may also want to address the problems some are having with wifi SD cards. Maybe they plan to fix the auto ISO not working if the flash is on. 

Anyone of these could be good reason to release new firmware. They may just be holding the cameras till they can get the firmware released. There are also some software issues with DPP. They may be replacing the copy that comes with the camera with a new updated release with full support for the 5D3.

Personally I am really happy with both of my 5D3's. I have used them at two weddings, three engagement shoots, baby photos and product photos. They are working great and keeping me in business.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Apr 20, 2012)

V8Beast said:


> prestonpalmer said:
> 
> 
> > I knew there would be no recall... Maybe the solution is to take photos with the lens cap off?
> ...



;D



I hear you. I'm pretty timid in my shooting too. But every once in a while, I'll shoot a few quick snaps with the lens cap off too, but I just feel so, oh, I don't know, dirty afterwards. I'm just not that kind of guy. It frightens me ever so the emotions that it brings up from deep within. Oh my. So I usually quickly put the cap back on and take proper black frame shot or two and then all is right and safe with the world again.


----------



## Respinder (Apr 20, 2012)

Are you guys being sarcastic or something? "Photos with the lens cap on"??


----------



## Hesham (Apr 20, 2012)

*Canon is lucky to have such customers!!!*



LetTheRightLensIn said:


> V8Beast said:
> 
> 
> > prestonpalmer said:
> ...



Really, Canon are probably now so embarrassed by this fault and I imagine the engineers are working hard day/night to save Canon face and come up with a solution, then one of them checks forums like this and says to his colleagues, guys slow down! we don't have to work hard on this, the guys who bought our $3500 bodies are not so frustrated as we ARE! they are willing to give up Night photography and/or cover the LCD to prevent light through the LCD. We have the greatest customers ever. lets just go home and spend minimum hours on this... 

the problem is REAL. Future manufactured bodies will be WITHOUT light leak issue. remember this two years when you offer your M3 for sale and every prospect buyer will ask you, "is this before or after the light leak fix?", you say before, but the light leak is not an issue..oh yes...

Even though the light leak is not affecting my daily photography, my 5DM3 is going back as I am 99% sure that Canon must get those bodies back for a physical hardware solution... That's why they are holding them back with only few released to stop any rumors that they are actually preparing all the stock they have now for the surgery room!


----------



## Orion (Apr 20, 2012)

The one thing I see happening with this "recall," perhaps, is that they would offer current mkIII owners the choice of a $150-300 credit of some sort, or the extreme choice to return it for a fix. . . . IF they can't do any firmware fix. 

*I was wondering if this same error would happen if you would put one of those WB disks in front of the lens or a REALLY darkvariable ND filters . . . . . . .*

IF SO, then yeah . . . return or major firmware fix for sure . . no amount of credit will suffice in that scenario.

Has anybody tried?


----------



## Chewy734 (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Canon is lucky to have such customers!!!*

Canon _should_ be embarassed by this problem, but they are not. The media has made a huge a deal out of this issue, and it should be addressed by Canon in due time. This minor issue doesn't stop hordes of people purchasing 5D3s, or pre-ordering them. A ton of 5D3s have sold, and more will continue to sell. Would I like to have this problem fixed? Sure. Does it hinder me from taking some awesome shots? Not in the slightest. If this was a problem where the 5D3 was having trouble writing photos to its buffer, or writing files to the storage cards, then it would be a huge problem. This is nothing that'll have Canon employees losing sleep over.


----------



## V8Beast (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Canon is lucky to have such customers!!!*



Hesham said:


> Really, Canon are probably now so embarrassed by this fault and I imagine the engineers are working hard day/night to save Canon face and come up with a solution, then one of them checks forums like this and says to his colleagues, guys slow down! we don't have to work hard on this, the guys who bought our $3500 bodies are not so frustrated as we ARE! they are willing to give up Night photography and/or cover the LCD to prevent light through the LCD. We have the greatest customers ever. lets just go home and spend minimum hours on this...



With drama like this, who needs reality TV? For people that regularly shoot in extremely dark environments and use the top LCD screen to meter, I can see how this might be an issue. Personally, I've always found the top LCD panel to be difficult to see, especially at night, so I've made a habit of always metering through the viewfinder, even if it requires laying on the ground or articulating my neck at awkward angles. Fortunately, the 5DIII has a beautiful 3.2 inch LCD on back that I can pull up the quick menu on to avoid neck strain in these situations. 

Back in the film days, meters were horribly unreliable to being with that over exposing a scene by two full stops was often the starting point when shooting at night. Even then, you had to worry about thing like reciprocity failure of the film itself. So if you can remedy this light leak situation by a) not using the top LCD, or b) covering up the LCD should you be in a bizarre situation where your camera is in the dark - and you're shooting a dark object with a bright light shining directly on the LCD panel - covering it up with your hand just doesn't seem like a big deal to me. 

If Canon offers a fix, I'll be glad to had them fix it when I send my 5DIII in for a routine sensor clean. Otherwise, I wouldn't bother sending it in strictly to address this issue.


----------



## tellthetruth (Apr 21, 2012)

Canon may not want to admit anything publicly, but my cousin who works for Canons biggest dealer in Tokyo, has said that they informed Canon that they will not be selling any 5D3's until this issue is clarified. They have also returned their current inventory. Their repair guys have replicated the problem easily by just turning the lights in the workshop room on and off. Further, to fix the problem is very difficult indeed as it requires the entire top plate that houses the top lcd housing to be modified.
How could something as basic as this get through QA? They will probably replace cameras for users who are affected and leave the rest who are not affected alone.


----------



## awinphoto (Apr 21, 2012)

tellthetruth said:


> Canon may not want to admit anything publicly, but my cousin who works for Canons biggest dealer in Tokyo, has said that they informed Canon that they will not be selling any 5D3's until this issue is clarified. They have also returned their current inventory. Their repair guys have replicated the problem easily by just turning the lights in the workshop room on and off. Further, to fix the problem is very difficult indeed as it requires the entire top plate that houses the top lcd housing to be modified.
> How could something as basic as this get through QA? They will probably replace cameras for users who are affected and leave the rest who are not affected alone.



Interesting. Not to call your bluff or anything but which retailer? Any other confirmation of this retailer doing that other than us taking your word that you indeed have a brother and the said brother works at a camera store in Tokyo and isn't making stuff up?


----------



## Hesham (Apr 21, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> tellthetruth said:
> 
> 
> > Canon may not want to admit anything publicly, but my cousin who works for Canons biggest dealer in Tokyo, has said that they informed Canon that they will not be selling any 5D3's until this issue is clarified. They have also returned their current inventory. Their repair guys have replicated the problem easily by just turning the lights in the workshop room on and off. Further, to fix the problem is very difficult indeed as it requires the entire top plate that houses the top lcd housing to be modified.
> ...



tellthetruth:
You should know better, these days before posting in any forum, make sure you have proper documentation to support your allegations. Please post a photo of your brother outside the Tokyo shop in addition to (1) a photocopy of his passport showing picture & name clearly. (2) Any form of ID with your name & photo.

After submitting necessary paper work, we might consider that Canon may manufacture defective product and that the 5DM3 we just purchased may need to be opened by local Canon tech. to eliminate the LCD light from leaking into the exposure sensor (DISCLAIMER: I AM JUST RE-ITERATING WHAT HAS BEEN CIRCULATING IN THE NET AND ACKNOWLEDGED BY CANON!)


----------



## sparda79 (Apr 21, 2012)

prestonpalmer said:


> Bosman said:
> 
> 
> > To tell you the truth, my images have never looked better with the cap on, so no complaints here!
> ...



I'm on a tight budget.  So, my question is, has anybody tried any 3rd party lens cap before? How's the color and contrast? Any recommendation?


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Apr 21, 2012)

sparda79 said:


> prestonpalmer said:
> 
> 
> > Bosman said:
> ...



I find the camera tends to randomly front or back focus when I use the Sigma lens caps and sometimes the blacks have yellowish tint so I prefer to sick with genuine Canon lens caps.


But more seriously, any news on what is actually going on? All I know is none of the stores around seem to be getting in any new stock for over a week.


----------



## Hesham (Apr 21, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> sparda79 said:
> 
> 
> > prestonpalmer said:
> ...



Be careful!!! are you HINTING that Canon is holding 5DM3 stock due to the light leak issue ? remember, there is no problem with the camera at all, it is just that Canon techs are busy trying to adjust the camera to behave when the lens cap is on. Yes, there are no limits to their perfection


----------



## altenae (Apr 21, 2012)

tellthetruth said:


> Canon may not want to admit anything publicly, but my cousin who works for Canons biggest dealer in Tokyo, has said that they informed Canon that they will not be selling any 5D3's until this issue is clarified. They have also returned their current inventory. Their repair guys have replicated the problem easily by just turning the lights in the workshop room on and off. Further, to fix the problem is very difficult indeed as it requires the entire top plate that houses the top lcd housing to be modified.
> How could something as basic as this get through QA? They will probably replace cameras for users who are affected and leave the rest who are not affected alone.



Canon Netherlands will NOT withdraw their stocks. (no joke)

They will add a transparent lenscap.


----------



## prestonpalmer (Apr 21, 2012)

If its a re-callable issue, then canon will have to recall the 5d2's and 40d's. They do the EXACT SAME THING!! What canon is doing is trying to do is find a way to make all the idiot camera users who are way over their heads with the 5d3s happy. You know those little rubber things that come attached to your camera strap?! News for you. That I'd designed to cover the viewfinder to prevent light from entering!!!! This has been happening from the beginning of DSLR. It halarious how people just now think this is a problem.


----------



## Hesham (Apr 21, 2012)

Let me guess.. You just heard about the issue and thought that all the fuzz is about viewfinder?? Could you please step back and re-read one or two articles about the issue before assuming that everybody else are idiots!


----------



## briansquibb (Apr 21, 2012)

ramon123 said:


> it's hard to say now whether they'll get recalled as the question is how can Canon not recall the first batch but fix it on the new one's coming out of the factories, then the people who bought first will be highly dissatisfied.



- do you think anyone will actually notice this problem in real life?
- do tou think then that anyone will notice it has been fixed?

IMHO it is just a storm in a teacup and of no consequence to the vast majority of users


----------



## alberto (Apr 21, 2012)

Canon suspends 5D Mark III shipping
"Light leaks" investigation ongoing 


http://www.techradar.com/news/photography-video-capture/cameras/canon-suspends-5d-mark-iii-shipping-1076503


----------



## altenae (Apr 21, 2012)

alberto said:


> Canon suspends 5D Mark III shipping
> "Light leaks" investigation ongoing
> 
> 
> http://www.techradar.com/news/photography-video-capture/cameras/canon-suspends-5d-mark-iii-shipping-1076503



Not nice at all


----------



## rocketdesigner (Apr 21, 2012)

Dear Canon Bigwigs:

Due to the so called light leak problem, i have a suggestion:

Put all remaining defective mk iii stock in the refurb store at half price. This will solve several problems. It will clear your shelfs of this horrid problem, plus it will give all the people who complained about the price of the camera no reason to whine anymore.

They can pick one up for a mere $1750.

ps -- ... and seeing as how you are out-selliing the new nikon 25 to 1, I believe you can afford it .


----------



## wookiee2cu (Apr 22, 2012)

My guess is they will release a firmware update that turns the LCD backlight off when the shutter is pressed, problem solved. People are really making way too much out of this, I have yet to see a shot where this messed up someone's picture.


----------



## awinphoto (Apr 22, 2012)

Hesham said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > tellthetruth said:
> ...



40d? 5d2? This is nothing new. You should know better yourself. With all the misinformation on the web and complaints about such a minor issue it would maybe affect .01% of everyday shoots unless you purposely tried to do it, it isn't worth the time or energy. It's like the iPhone 4 attennagate issue. Most everybody could reproduce the effect but so few times and reports of it affecting people in day to day issues was so small to worry about. I'm sure your next response is that it's a $200 vs $3500 thing but it just isn't an issue unless you try to make it one. You succeeded. Well done.


----------



## Hesham (Apr 22, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> Hesham said:
> 
> 
> > awinphoto said:
> ...


----------



## stevenrrmanir (Apr 22, 2012)

a recall would be disasterous to Canon! 

a recall would mean:

a) Canon would spend money on replacing and fixing the bodies 
b) potential customers would think three times about purchasing it
c) admitting there is an issue, weakening their stance once lawsuits start being thrown around

the current issue with the bodies will be taken to court and there WILL be a lawsuit - but at this time, the collection of data is what is happening... a lawsuit is in the works, and Canon is now walking on eggs...

a recall would be suicide for Canon (but again, remember, you the customer are not that too important) - you should be ok in using the camera as it is!


----------



## hnjdk (Apr 22, 2012)

stevenrrmanir said:


> a recall would be disasterous to Canon!
> 
> a recall would mean:
> 
> ...



And if Canon holds up the specifications you should have known, long before you bought the camera - you will lose a lot of money by your lawsuit.

Metering Range 
EV 1-20 (at 73°F / 23°C with 50mm f/1.4 lens at ISO 100)


----------



## Hesham (Apr 22, 2012)

stevenrrmanir said:


> a recall would be disasterous to Canon!
> 
> a recall would mean:
> 
> ...



What? No body will sue Canon. As I read from other posters (and 5DM3 owners I presume) that this is not an issue at all. What if little light leaked into a 'camera'? I bet early pinhole box cameras had some light leaks also ;D. You guys just want everything 100% perfect? Just go out and shoot and don't forget not to turn on the LCD at night and you might also need to be carefull when direct sunlight hits the LCD while photographing subjects in the shadow.

Why don't we just put a black tape on the LCD and button, just to be in the safe side. CANON, don't bother with fixing this, you've got the nicest customer base ever. (sorry for the sarcastic post)


----------



## alberto (Apr 22, 2012)

Hesham said:


> stevenrrmanir said:
> 
> 
> > a recall would be disasterous to Canon!
> ...



If it is not an issue at all, fine for Canon, but I am sure they have to fix it. To much is public now and in the most europeen countrys we have this customer protection, 2 years warranty and refund by dealer and company.
I think Canon will do a recall or a fix by firmware. That‘s normally not a to big deal for them. Better to fix it,
better reputation. Shit happens ;-).

But most buyers and owners are so angry and looking for a faulty camera, is the price they paid for. 3299,00€ for an update is something. No question the EOS 5D Mark III is a great camera, with an superherb AF- System, but for so much money they expected a flawlessly camera.

I am sure Canon didn‘t expect that Nikon come up with 36MP in an D800 fo 2899,00€, but that's good for us Canon 5D MarkIII Buyers. That's put a bit more pressure to Canon to fix the Camera.

Have a nice Weekend


----------



## swrightgfx (Apr 22, 2012)

alberto said:


> Hesham said:
> 
> 
> > stevenrrmanir said:
> ...


Warranty will cover faults only within the bounds of the design specifications. In this case, the camera operates as intended.

This light leak should not be considered a fault.


----------



## alberto (Apr 22, 2012)

"Warranty will cover faults only within the bounds of the design specifications. In this case, the camera operates as intended.

This light leak should not be considered a fault."


your'e right but...
then it is the best for Canon to lie back. ) and fix nothing even the other flaws; glitches... 
Don‘t hope so ;-))


----------



## ramon123 (Apr 22, 2012)

can we get any "inside" information over here about what actually is going on inside Canon now? On the forum, we've seen people say Canon don't really care, we've seen people say that Canon are freaking out - does anyone have any credible information?


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Apr 22, 2012)

alberto said:


> your'e right but...
> then it is the best for Canon to lie back. ) and fix nothing even the other flaws; glitches...
> Don‘t hope so ;-))



Sort of like Nikon with the green tint on their latest LCDs. "It's not a fault, it's a feature"


----------



## MrSandman (Apr 22, 2012)

swrightgfx said:


> alberto said:
> 
> 
> > Hesham said:
> ...



They intended for the LCD screen to be able to leak light into the body?


----------



## Bosman (Apr 23, 2012)

> If it is not an issue at all, fine for Canon, but I am sure they have to fix it. To much is public now and in the most europeen countrys we have this customer protection, 2 years warranty and refund by dealer and company.
> I think Canon will do a recall or a fix by firmware. That‘s normally not a to big deal for them. Better to fix it,
> better reputation. S___ happens ;-).
> 
> ...


Most buyers and owners? U are talking out the side of your head. Most owners aren't bitching about this non-issue. I am one of many.


----------



## Tcapp (Apr 23, 2012)

Why are people talking about suing? 

Oh no! There is a problem with the camera that doesn't affect anything 99.99% of the time, and if it does affect something, its such a minor problem that can be easily corrected with the push of a button in lightroom. 

How terrible. We better hire a lawyer.


----------



## swrightgfx (Apr 23, 2012)

MrSandman said:


> swrightgfx said:
> 
> 
> > alberto said:
> ...


Oh no, you are still here...

Mr Sandman, I am not saying they intended to include a light leak, I am saying the camera operates as intended. It operates without fault within the specifications of accurate use of the device. Simple.

This is basic stuff. I don't know why it is still being debated.

PS. I did encounter this problem using a B+W 1000x ND in a pitch black room at -4EV. Subsequently, I got an under exposed picture of "black."  *rolls eyes*


----------



## prestonpalmer (Apr 23, 2012)

You guys still bickering about this? To be honest, my lens cap on photos look exactly the same with the LCD on, or off. If someone would please post their lens cap on Photos with the LCD on and off it would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## alberto (Apr 23, 2012)

Bosman said:


> > If it is not an issue at all, fine for Canon, but I am sure they have to fix it. To much is public now and in the most europeen countrys we have this customer protection, 2 years warranty and refund by dealer and company.
> > I think Canon will do a recall or a fix by firmware. That‘s normally not a to big deal for them. Better to fix it,
> > better reputation. S___ happens ;-).
> >
> ...



Sorry... I got one since March 26, 2012, just yesterday had again a shooting with, as I said it is a great camera with some "minor" flaws and glitches. I like the 5D mark III to work with. but....

Yes the lightleak is a minor problem run outside the spec, but if you have a company how you would decide? with such a publicity and comment on your own website.

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/support/consumer?pageKeyCode=prdAdvDetail&docId=0901e02480538fc7

or here news.....
http://www.nzz.ch/nachrichten/digital/canon-eos-5d-mark-iii-ist-nicht-lichtdicht_1.16503457.html


----------



## jchong62 (Apr 23, 2012)

As a 5D Mark III owner and a long-time loyal Canon customer, I think the "flaw" doesn't affect my photographing but it DOES bother me. Who else would want a product at this sticker price to be flawed.. apparently?

I called Canon USA three days ago, and the gentleman said "Canon is working on it... by end of April they'll have a resolution for this issue". I advised him I have until end of the month to return it back to the store.

This flaw has nothing to do with top LCD "light". It's the sealing of the body frame surrounding the top LCD panel that leaks light onto the AE sensor. All of my pictures when taken under bright sunlight came out 1/3 to 2/3-stop underexposed, but they could be adjusted using Lightroom. This problem is so obvious that I have observed since first day of use.

Could it be fixed with a firmware update? I doubt it. It's apparently a hardware design defect. Firmware wouldn't be able to tell whether the excessive light is from the lens or leaked through the top LCD sealing.

Is it a *non-issue* with only when the lens cap is on? Read my lips, it has nothing to do with lens cap!! You would be able to observe the auto exposure change by flashing a mini flashlight on top (while having the eyecap stuffed and lens intake not affected by the flashlight) or by switching on and off the top LCD light.

It IS an issue/defect. I want my unit replaced with a new hardware. I wouldn't accept it only refurbished or serviced. And Canon must replace existing owners before selling the refreshed hardware to new customers.




alberto said:


> Bosman said:
> 
> 
> > > If it is not an issue at all, fine for Canon, but I am sure they have to fix it. To much is public now and in the most europeen countrys we have this customer protection, 2 years warranty and refund by dealer and company.
> ...


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Apr 23, 2012)

At the very least the stock seems to be held back, since I haven't seen any stores in the US come back into stock for a couple weeks now. Canon hasn't made it very clear at all what they are doing with stock and shipments.


----------



## Hesham (Apr 23, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> At the very least the stock seems to be held back, since I haven't seen any stores in the US come back into stock for a couple weeks now. Canon hasn't made it very clear at all what they are doing with stock and shipments.



And to all those "this is not an issue at all", do you imagine how bold is the decision to hold off selling your hottest product for two weeks, and maybe more? They will never do this unless it is a SERIOUS ISSUE. I am sure that they are working hard to avoid a re-call by all means. Personally i will not wait until my return window expires, mine is going back tomorrow. I'll pretend that the launch date has been postponed till June/July.


----------



## MrSandman (Apr 23, 2012)

jchong62 said:


> As a 5D Mark III owner and a long-time loyal Canon customer, I think the "flaw" doesn't affect my photographing but it DOES bother me. Who else would want a product at this sticker price to be flawed.. apparently?
> 
> I called Canon USA three days ago, and the gentleman said "Canon is working on it... by end of April they'll have a resolution for this issue". I advised him I have until end of the month to return it back to the store.
> 
> ...



Good post.

These people who insist that the light leak isn’t an issue are displaying the typical mob mentality: trumpeting the same BS line (“it only occurs with the lens cap on”) over and over and over because other people are saying it, without demonstrating the slightest interest in considering the matter from a logical or scientific standpoint. Clearly, the defect creates the potential for a situation where light getting through the LCD panel can cause an appreciable shift in the exposure. This scenario is far from common, but from a logical standpoint (i.e. based on even a rudimentary understanding of physics and photography) it is a scenario that can occur. And there are some examples of it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oF8CW723wEo&feature=player_embedded#!

Canon knows it’s a problem, and that’s why an advisory has been put out and the flood 5D Mark IIIs has been brought to a screeching halt. I can almost guarantee you that when Canon fixes this problem, they’ll see to it that not even a floodlight from Yankee Stadium pointed directly at the LCD screen from 1-foot away will alter the exposure. This is a royal screw up on Canon's part, and you can be sure they’re going to want to fix it in a way that leaves no doubt whatsoever that it has been fixed.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Apr 24, 2012)

MrSandman said:


> jchong62 said:
> 
> 
> > As a 5D Mark III owner and a long-time loyal Canon customer, I think the "flaw" doesn't affect my photographing but it DOES bother me. Who else would want a product at this sticker price to be flawed.. apparently?
> ...



they will fix it starting mid-may,if you want to bother, they said they found a very, very minor problem that will affect few only a very little but there will be a free fix if you want it (i'm not sure if i'd bother myself other than worries if on resale value someone makes a big deal about it)


----------



## swrightgfx (Apr 24, 2012)

Hesham said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > At the very least the stock seems to be held back, since I haven't seen any stores in the US come back into stock for a couple weeks now. Canon hasn't made it very clear at all what they are doing with stock and shipments.
> ...


No, it has become a serious issue because of idiots on forums making it a serious attack on Canon's reputation. Of course they have to answer the customer-base, even if they are wrong, so as avoid bad press.

Having said that, Canon PR got it wrong this time. Instead of acknowledging the apparent issue and holding back stock (which may actually be for repackaging with new DPP and Firmware updates for Eye-Fi), they should have downplayed it as something that occurs outside of the designed specifications, thus not an issue for concerned parties.

As for the video MrSandman posted, non of us are privy to their testing conditions or the settings being used. In addition, to my eyes at least, the "correctly" exposed image appears over-exposed to me and the "light-leaked" image more what I'd expect or want for that scene. Regardless, the user is probably shooting sub 1EV, so shouldn't be using the inbuilt meter anyway.


----------



## Hesham (Apr 24, 2012)

swrightgfx said:


> Hesham said:
> 
> 
> > LetTheRightLensIn said:
> ...



Actually IDIOTS who defend a piece of hardware as if it is one of their kids are the reason Canon US published this vague statement "if you have a problem send it to us and we will INSPECT it" while in the UK, they clearly state that they will REPAIR IT...does not the word REPAIR comes as a result of a DEFECT?

I for one, will return my Kit tomorrow, but I'll be getting another "FREE OF DEFECT" version whenever they are available. There is no need to the huge drama about attacking Canon. Canon will not file for CH-11 just because one of their 1000s of products had a defect in the few first batches. END OF STORY...


----------



## jchong62 (Apr 24, 2012)

I am also packing up mine tonight. I have got the RMA from the online retailer I bought from.

This is because I called Canon USA this morning and they were taking my serial number (mine is xxxxx1) and offering me a "modification" to the same unit starting mid-May. That said Canon USA is doing the same thing as Canon UK for repairing the flawed units.

However, I want new hardware, instead of a refurbished one. Do you guys prefer a refurbished one for the same price, huh?



Hesham said:


> swrightgfx said:
> 
> 
> > Hesham said:
> ...


----------



## archangelrichard (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanx guys, I needed a good laugh tonite

Apparently I have to learn how to take good pics with the lens cap on to replicate this (or in light so low my Trusty Sekonic would just say "NO")

Seriously, Canon says you don't take pictures in this light and they can not duplicate the issue within specs

.... but to please the idiots who can not read and insist on abusing their equipment and then bad mouth the manufacturer for their childish camera abuse; they are making a "repair" (if it can be called such) so you won't have a problem shooting with the lens cap on (or in light levels so low they are far exceeding manufacturer's specifications for that device)

This is like claiming the camera is broken when it won't take a picture with no lens mounted; isn't it?

I can just see someone putting up a flickr group for lens cap on photos .....

and see the comments on them

Just too funny for words


----------



## Hesham (Apr 25, 2012)

archangelrichard said:


> Thanx guys, I needed a good laugh tonite
> 
> Apparently I have to learn how to take good pics with the lens cap on to replicate this (or in light so low my Trusty Sekonic would just say "NO")
> 
> ...



Let me guess, you either don't own a 5DM3 or you have one, but you missed the return window ...so you are stuck with it :'( I can imagine when you offer it for sale everybody would ask you is this one of them? There is no doubt that the camera is excellent with this defect, but its value is never the same. Got it? 

If what you say is true, then they will not have a problem releasing those cameras back to re-tilers? why is it not happening?


----------



## swrightgfx (Apr 25, 2012)

Hesham said:


> archangelrichard said:
> 
> 
> > Thanx guys, I needed a good laugh tonite
> ...


Do you own a Mark III? If you do, have you tested it? If you had, you'd realise how ridiculous this whole saga is.


----------



## Hesham (Apr 25, 2012)

swrightgfx said:


> Hesham said:
> 
> 
> > archangelrichard said:
> ...



I had one which I just sent back to retailer. I know that i will be affected in extreme cases, but the camera is NOT CHEAP. being a serial 1 or 2 (even if fixed) automatically degrades its value which translates of the fact that I, the consumer will pay for Canon's mistake.


----------



## jchong62 (Apr 25, 2012)

That's the most correct way to put it. And also why would I keep it knowing there is a defect if I have a choice?

I am offered free return shipping by my retailer. Why would I turn it down?

I have a chance to buy a genuine 5D3 next week from another retailer and to have the serial number verified to NOT be xxxxx1 or xxxxx2. And I have my old Digital Rebel to fill in temporarily. That's the choice I am making.

More importantly, it DOES affect my shooting scenarios, for example, in a room at night when happy birthday song is being sang. I tested this myself! The shutter speed changed from 1/8 to 1/6! Isn't that a scenario within the specs? Or some are still arguing 5D3 isn't designed for kids' parties?

When people pay that premium, the expectation is there!



Hesham said:


> swrightgfx said:
> 
> 
> > Hesham said:
> ...


----------



## swrightgfx (Apr 26, 2012)

Hesham said:


> swrightgfx said:
> 
> 
> > Hesham said:
> ...


Yes, but it wouldn't have degraded the value if no one made such an issue out of a non-issue. Regardless, this issue will be laughed at. There are plenty of second-hand buyers that will know this whole thing is a joke and will pay an equal amount for a well-looked-after "affected" Mark III.


----------



## ramon123 (Apr 26, 2012)

It is an issue, if it wasn't Canon wouldn't have:

1. offered to fix the problem
2. fixed this issue on models manufactured later eg. xxxxx3xxxxx


----------



## briansquibb (Apr 26, 2012)

ramon123 said:


> It is an issue, if it wasn't Canon wouldn't have:
> 
> 1. offered to fix the problem
> 2. fixed this issue on models manufactured later eg. xxxxx3xxxxx



The word 'issue' implies a major flaw

The light leak is not a major flaw, it does not impinge on its ability to produce stunning photos. It only affects metering in a very limited circumstances which for the most part are caused by the user not following best practice. The metering error (should it every be met) can easily be rectified in pp

By turning this minor glitch into a major incident the complainers have drastically effected the credibility of the 5DIII and possibly impacted the used price of the camera - which will affect the complainwea as well as the other millions of 5DIII.

Three cheers to the whiners


----------



## ramon123 (Apr 26, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> ramon123 said:
> 
> 
> > It is an issue, if it wasn't Canon wouldn't have:
> ...



You incorrectly have the premise that "issue" implies "major".

Major is an adjective therefore intrinsically separate from the subject itself.

Issue means that there is problem with something no matter what the size.


----------



## briansquibb (Apr 26, 2012)

ramon123 said:


> You incorrectly have the premise that "issue" implies "major".
> 
> Major is an adjective therefore intrinsically separate from the subject itself.
> 
> Issue means that there is problem with something no matter what the size.



I think you will find that people associate ' issue' with 'major flaw' in common usage

A glitch is the common usage for 'minor flaw'

Just the way language develops


----------



## mh1973 (Apr 26, 2012)

No matter it will affect your captured images or not. However, Canon roughly announced serial number of flawed 5D3 at the same time. 

-->

Affected Product
Canon EOS 5D Mark III Digital SLR Camera
*Products whose sixth digit in the serial number is 1 or 2 are affected. 
　　　For example,　“xxxxx1xxxxxx”　or “xxxxx2xxxxxx” ([x] represents any optional number.)
<--

Obviously, Canon has no consideration of first users. Also, it indirectly hit and hurt first users again. it caused that first user will lose good price of 5D3 at 2nd hand market in the future once they would like to sell. Becuase all buyers in the future know serial number is a flaw ones... Even if it has been repaired... buyer also are concern about disassembled body. Canon should handle this affair more carefully. Because most of first users are loyal and believe Canon's product. Unquestionably, Canon will lose goodwill if no good repairation for first users.


----------



## ramon123 (Apr 26, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> ramon123 said:
> 
> 
> > You incorrectly have the premise that "issue" implies "major".
> ...



What do you mean "people"? I generally try not to follow what "people" say or think ???

Again you have the premise that issue = major flaw and that is where I don't agree.

The _much bigger issue_ is the terrible PR Canon has received from this issue


----------



## briansquibb (Apr 26, 2012)

ramon123 said:


> What do you mean "people"? I generally try not to follow what "people" say or think ???
> 
> Again you have the premise that issue = major flaw and that is where I don't agree.
> 
> The _much bigger issue_ is the terrible PR Canon has received from this issue



We will have to agree to disagree on the use of english language then 8) 8)


----------



## ramon123 (Apr 26, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> ramon123 said:
> 
> 
> > What do you mean "people"? I generally try not to follow what "people" say or think ???
> ...



I agree ;D


----------

